# local supply for cases



## tech-nausea (Oct 20, 2011)

does anybody know if there are brick and mortar sites selling a case for the nexus 7?

TIA


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd assume Best Buy will soon hopefully.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I was looking at some kindle fire cases since their same size. Saw a few I like but waiting for the one on Google play

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tech-nausea (Oct 20, 2011)

might just go to five below pick up a cheap kindle cover and then get a better one later on.


----------

